# What the heck is a Boondoggle?



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

you better find out. it's coming your way.

https://www.facebook.com/kayakfishingboondoggle?hc_location=stream

http://www.yakangler.com/boondoggle


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

That looks cool right there. Question Drew are those your yaks decked with the Lowrance stickers in the vid. Saw them at the Tourny too. Those are some bad yaks.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun Drew. How ya' been doing?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Whats up Drew, hope things are good for ya.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

yessir thats our plastic boats. 
the boondoggle is an absolute blast. just a big ol' kayak fishing camp out. some fishing, some drinkin, a lot of BS. ive seen threads on other forums from st. louis, nashville, charleston--all over. its not like a tournament, its 99% just regular everyday weekend anglers just hanging out and doing some local fishing. its also a great weekend for the local economy. 300-400 kayakers and families spending $$ in the stores and tackle shops. wives, girlfriends and kids who dont fish will be looking for things to do. 

i STRONGLY urge you guys to get involved. i spoke to the promoters and they said they are still having trouble getting the perdido chamber involved. 

the boondoggle has the entire Big Lagoon State Park campgound reserved for the whole weekend--friday thru monday. (it's columbus day weekend)

cheers.
drew


----------



## yellowleaf (Sep 8, 2012)

I was at the last Boondoggle down at Merritt Island, it was my first, but the whole weekend was a blast! I won't miss this one, especially since I fish down there so much anyway. I met a lot of great people, and made some awesome new friends and now have fishing invites from all over the eastern seaboard and gulf. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Who all is planning on attending?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Nvm saw the post


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Ill be there!


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

Me and my family will be there.


----------



## yak_n_mike (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not camping the weekend but I'll be there. Looking forward to meeting some of the people that post their great adventures here.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## stocke2 (Aug 14, 2013)

i plan on being there, camping if i can get a spot...otherwise I will still show up


----------



## beachautopainting (Aug 22, 2013)

we're going. (x2)


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I will be there as well. Gonna be a great time and will be great to meet some new people too.


----------

